# Mexican black KS x blizzard CS



## Ayyeee (Aug 13, 2017)

What coloration would be the outcome if you breed a black mexican king snake with a blizzard corn snake ? Couldn't find any information.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

You may just get a very fat Mexican Black King snake 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Diplo (Mar 15, 2017)

Zincubus said:


> You may just get a very fat Mexican Black King snake
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 that really split my sides.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Diplo said:


> that really split my sides.



It was meant to be funny although we all know what kinda things King snakes will eat .... And my MBK whilst being lovely and placid always seems to be ready to eat


----------



## Diplo (Mar 15, 2017)

I believe this cross has taken place but i couldn't find any pics of the outcome but i did read about quite a few people who ended up with one fat snake after introducing snakes together and foolishly leaving them unattended, seems also it's a bad idea to use male kings for the breeding as they have the habit of biting the females neck during copulation and that on occasion this has triggered a feeding responce?


----------

